# اللهجة المصرية: أجي ما جيش على كيفي



## makala

ما معنى "وأجي ما جيش على كيفي"؟

الناظر: حبعت أجيب ولي أمرو.

*الأباصيري: *طيب الزاي دي بئا، أحب أفهم؟

الناظر: حبعت لنفسي جواب أصولاً واستلمه وأجي ما جيش على كيفي، ناظر وأنا حر بئا. وكل ده بسبب المحروس ابنك.

المصدر:

مسرحية مدرسة المشاغبين


----------



## Sun-Shine

سأفعل ما أريد أحضر/آتي أو لا  أنا حر


----------

